# Landscape pictures



## sunny91 (May 9, 2005)

It will be interesting to see what you have..

bye,

sunny


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 9, 2005)

Those are some really nice pictures, I must say. All but the top one remind me of home in some way.
Even though it's only a relatively short drive up the coast from here.


----------



## evangilder (May 9, 2005)

Tres bon, Suny! That top picture is the grand canyon. It is a beautiful, picturesque place. Did you take these?


----------



## evangilder (May 9, 2005)

Here are some shots that I have taken over the years. My wife and I have both entertained the thought of doing commercial photography.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 9, 2005)

Those are great pics. I don't really have anything, myself. I'll try to take a few while I'm out one clear day. Most of mainland Nova Scotia looks the same, but there is some nice scenery here and there. My wife and I sometimes drive up to the Cape Breton Highlands in the fall, when the leaves have turned colour. The autumn foliage coupled with the view is absolutely breathtaking. I just wish I'd taken some pictures.


----------



## evangilder (May 9, 2005)

Well, take the camera with you wherever you go. That's what we do. You never know when you might have a great opportunity to take a great pciture.


----------



## sunny91 (May 9, 2005)

This is not my picture i have taken it in .pps files i have downloaded
in the net.

I have some pictures i took them with my camera i will put some.

bye,

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (May 9, 2005)

some pictures i have take with my camera,

bye,

sunny


----------



## evangilder (May 9, 2005)

Nice shots! You have a nice eye for pictures. 8)


----------



## plan_D (May 10, 2005)

Awesome pictures. You're never going to get picture oppurtunities like that in Britain. All the pictures I have of Gran Canaria I need to scan but low and behold, I don't have a freakin' camera!


----------



## evangilder (May 10, 2005)

Picture opportunities exist everywhere, plan_d. I got some great shot while I was in Britain! With the history and the rain keeping everything green, the targets for photos are abundant!


----------



## plan_D (May 10, 2005)

Historical buildings are a plenty in Britain. I don't really see any vast areas of natural beauty though. All though the peak district is reasonable...


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 10, 2005)

Nice pictures. That is one huge squirrel!


----------



## evangilder (May 10, 2005)

Well, plan_d, I got some nice shots there. Norfolk broads was quite nice, as was alot of the countryside throughout East Anglia. Scotlands hills are good photo ops. There are more than that, I am sure. Those are what immediately come to mind.


----------



## plan_D (May 10, 2005)

I suppose they're more interesting to you. A girl I know from Texas was amazed by the *GREEN GRASS* when she first came over. I live with it everyday, so obviously I don't give it a second thought.


----------



## sunny91 (May 10, 2005)

I will post more of mine pictures but i will put in 800x600, i think
my resolution is too high.

bye 

sunny


----------



## evangilder (May 10, 2005)

Yes, it is harder to notice when you live with it every day. But there are great photo ops there. I will have to see what I can dig out of my shot in England.


----------



## Erich (May 10, 2005)

the light house shot is well known on the west coast US of A. Oregon ? can't remember.

Nice big boy red squirrel that attacks my bird feeders come Autumn.....

keep the pics a comin guyz


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2005)

Great pics! I love landscape shots. With the weather as it is here at the moment I could get some great moorland shots.


----------



## Medvedya (May 10, 2005)

Some of the most interesting pictures I have are when me and my friends went down to Tilbury, by the Thames. 

The area in no way could be decribed as beautiful - the sewage works is nearby! (and reeks) But there can be something quite asthetic in scenes of post-industrial desolation.

This is not one of my photos though - We walked along this path, and around there are a couple of old WWII pillboxes half filled with silt.


----------



## sunny91 (May 10, 2005)

nice picture,

bye,

sunny


----------



## sunny91 (May 10, 2005)

more

bye,

sunny


----------



## Erich (May 10, 2005)

this is how my bike ride of 24 miles felt like today. Not a nice day but cold........rain


----------



## evangilder (May 10, 2005)

Brr, Erich!


----------



## Medvedya (May 10, 2005)

24 Miles! Surely not all in one go though? Unless your surname's Armstrong!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 10, 2005)

Is he a health nut, or just nuts? You decide!


----------



## Medvedya (May 10, 2005)

Nuts on fire more like - the saddle is not kind over such distance!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 10, 2005)

Ah! Good point!


----------



## Medvedya (May 10, 2005)

I remember going on monster bike rides in my early teens - at a time when the idea of 'cooling down' exercises afterwards were unknown to me.

Following day, get up and suddenly - UGGHH! _Bloody Hell!_


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 10, 2005)

Been there!

Ow, fuck!


----------



## Medvedya (May 10, 2005)

Thinking about it though, I really ought to start going to the gym again.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 10, 2005)

I go after work, about three times a week. Nothing over-the-top, just some cardio and a few weights.
And as much as I smoke, it's amazing that I don't drop after the first few minutes!


----------



## sunny91 (May 10, 2005)

next.
this is not mine it is picture i found in the net
bye,

sunny


----------



## evangilder (May 10, 2005)

Those are nice, Sunny.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 11, 2005)

Yeah, nice. Cool frog.


----------



## sunny91 (May 11, 2005)

some.

bye,

sunny


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2005)

Great shots! 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 11, 2005)

i love that one of the wave.........


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 11, 2005)

Me too. Cool!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2005)

I like all the lightning shots 8)


----------



## sunny91 (May 11, 2005)

bye,

sunny


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 12, 2005)

i like that waterfall one.........


----------



## sunny91 (May 13, 2005)

winter. pictures

bye,

sunny


----------



## evangilder (May 13, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 13, 2005)

Very nice indeed! That first one of the lake is beautiful!


----------



## Erich (May 13, 2005)

ah Yosemite im Winter...........nice memories

here is one.....let's rock !


----------



## evangilder (May 13, 2005)

Yikes!


----------

